
Product Design of the Stripe Dashboard for iPhone - benjamindc
https://medium.com/swlh/exploring-the-product-design-of-the-stripe-dashboard-for-iphone-e54e14f3d87e
======
dsawler
Hey, thanks for writing this.

Your article talks a lot about the nuances of the app (prototyping animation,
specifically) but I'm curious how you were able to distill the experience down
to 2 primary use cases - did this come from research, data, customers saying
this is what they intend to use the app for?

Did you test any of this with your existing customers? If so, how did you go
about that process?

------
alphakappa
If anyone from Medium is listening, here's some feedback about the page design
itself. Every time I scroll, there's the 'share/follow tab' that pops in and
out at the bottom of the screen. This adds undue stress to the process of
scrolling when every action I do causes things to pop in and out. If a share
sheet is absolutely necessary, fix it somewhere in the page, or bring it up
when I come to the end of the page or something. Don't animate things as I'm
scrolling the page.

~~~
waxjar
For me, this only happens when I scroll up. That seems sensible to me.

------
mikeryan
_Designing any product can feel overwhelming but by diluting it down to the
essential user experience, you can make it approachable and doable._

How did you find out what the essential user experience was without talking to
users?

------
byron_fast
Wow that card interface, though beautiful, looks like a real waste of time to
develop. A list of text links would be faster and more effective. But mobile!

~~~
panic
_A list of text links would be faster and more effective._

What makes you say that? The card interface gives a sense of context--you can
still see the stuff behind it. You can pull on the entire card to navigate
instead of hitting a small text target. I haven't used the UI, but it looks
like it works pretty well.

~~~
byron_fast
To access a previous card, you could have a small target for each. The front
one can always have a large target.

The card metaphor has no value. No extra information is communicated, and yet
it is expensive to program and display.

UIs always look like they work well when demoed by the creator. Show me a
usability test with this, and then you'll see the reality.

------
sensecall
Would love to hear more about the UX process involved in creating this (and
other Stripe products).

From what I read you guys jumped right in to the UI design?

------
bilmeswe
Nice! What did you guys use to build the visualizations?

~~~
michaelvillar
Some of them are created using After Effects, HTML/CSS and iOS code. Was this
your question?

